# long coat or plush coat?



## micyehey (May 28, 2010)

I am just wondering if there are diffrences between a long coat GSD and a plush coat GSD in terms of temperment, trainability, or food/prey drive as well as maintanance....


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No. The coat has absolutely nothing to do with any aspect of the dog's personality or drive levels. 

As far as maintenance, I would imagine that there is also not much difference there either since it's not like you're dealing with a short coat vs. a long coat. Actually I would think that it has more to do with the density of the undercoat which varies based on individual dogs. I'm not sure, all my dogs have varying degrees on the regular old stock coat.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

The coat has nothing to do with the temperament of a dog. There is definitely a difference in maintainability because the long coat obviously will need more attention.


----------

